# Predator Trapping



## ndslim (Jun 16, 2005)

I would be interested in any suggestions concerning the best way to live trap predators. We would like to get rid of the skunks, *****, coyotes etc. that are raising hell with the pheasants. The reason we would like to use live traps is that we want to make sure that our dogs don't accidently get caught.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

there are **** traps that will not get a dog in them A properly laminated leg hole trap will not hurt a dog if cought getting a coyote in a live trap is like teaching a cat to swim it is not very easly done and you will not caught very many if any Your best bet is to get a trapper that knows what he is doing 280


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

NDslim, were are you located at in ND, maybe I can get someone in touch with you that can help with the problem. As 280 stated, you would very likely get a coyote in a cage trap and also as he stated, a properly prepared and regularly checked foothold will not hurt your dog if caught.


----------



## ndslim (Jun 16, 2005)

Trapper

I'm in Bismarck, but the land we want the predators trapped on is in the Linton/ Strasburg area.

Thanks


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

In that earlier post I ment to say that it would NOT be very easy to get a coyote in a cage trap.

Contact me by email and I will see who I can get in touch with you, may take a few days though.

email me at [email protected]

The ND Fur Hunters and Trappers Assoc. also has a rendezvous coming up in August at Devils Lake with both **** and coyote trapping demonstration listed for the day.

Check out our organization website at http://www.ndfhta.com


----------

